# Bear went nocturnal....



## Coletrain (Aug 13, 2019)

Hi guys! I been having the same bear hit consistently 30 minutes to a hour before dark and 30 minutes to a hour after day break for a solid 3+ weeks now with very few visits at night. I go out every other day at the same time, doing the same bait. The last 3 checks the bear has went totally nocturnal... he is the only bear that I had consistently on camera in this area, I got 3rd season for Carney so I can start hunting this coming up week. Should i be concerned or is there any tricks i can do to get him back in during daylight? This is also on private land. And I'm surrounded with private land with little to no bear hunting pressure. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

I would try a honey or bacon burn either just as you're getting in your stand, or while hunting if you can manage it.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

An old trick i use to use. about 3/4 pound of honey on a tree,the next night 1/4 pound. second or third day, dead bear. it may/ or may not work. it always did for me .


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

I agree with Biggbear. I did both this week after my bait shut down. Honey burn got the bait going again, but the bacon burn got me a bear. If you'd like, I took some pictures of my setup. I can post them, and explain what I did. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Coletrain (Aug 13, 2019)

Thank you everyone for the ideas. I will have to give the ol honey burn a try

jsbowman I would be very interested to see your setup and how it works if you dont mind taking the time to show me!


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Ok, so you'll need to pick a few things up from the store, but it was pretty cheap to put together. 

2 large cans of cherry pie filling. 
A can or 2 of Sterno
Aluminum HVAC tape.

First thing you'll want to grab is the Sterno. Get as many as you think you'll need. They burn for a few hours, which is enough for one hunt. After you have that, head over to the baking aisle. You'll want to find a pie filling can big enough to fit the can of Sterno in. Grab two of them. Dump the pie filling out in your bait, or eat it if you want. You just need the empty cans. One of them you'll need to drill some holes into, on the bottom half of the can. I started with three 1/2" holes, but it wasn't enough. Had to add three more in order to keep the Sterno lit. Tape the cans together bottom to bottom. Your burner is built. 
At your bait site, find a good spot to do the burn. Light the Sterno, and place the cans over it. Make sure the can with the holes is on the bottom. Pour your honey/ bacon grease in the top can. Head to your stand and wait.






























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

I do burns as well. I use and burner hooked to a 20 pound propane tank. I picked up a cast iron pot and pour the liquid into the pot a light the burner. Their tired in the back of my side x side ,so I ca an burn at every site while the hunter is getting ready.


----------



## Knight (Dec 7, 2005)

Not sure how much bait you are using, but consider using less. It may force the bear to show up earlier if other bears are in the area. In Ontario this Spring, our baits were freshened every 3 days with only about 3 pounds of bait. Then we’d replenish while hunting each night with about the same.


----------



## Coletrain (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks again everyone. And Jsbowman thank you! I will be running to the store in the morning. And I am going to try cutting back on the bait and hopefully I can get this bad boy to come in during shooting hours!


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Good luck! And if you can avoid it, don't set the can too close to the bait. Every no and again, the bacon grease would pop, and it would startle the bears a bit. Not enough to run off, but I'd think you'd want them as comfortable as possible. 
My can was set up about where the red dot is in the picture.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## spikehornkid (Dec 26, 2005)

I am gonna give that idea a try as well in October. I have the same problem all the bears are coming in at night ever since Sept 14 th. Great idea


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Another idea to encourage them coming in earlier is transfering some scat from another site and cutting down the quantity. This makes them think another bear beat them to the bait. Might work if your hunting the next night. Works best on young bears but you never know. 

If you’ve got them coming in don’t cut quantity too much before your hunt or you risk them filling up elseware. Once I’ve got them hooked I don’t want them shopping around.


----------



## Coletrain (Aug 13, 2019)

Fool'em I like your idea of transferring scat, I got another bait that has been getting hit by a smaller bear I can go look for some scat. I just today cut back on the bait by a little. I start hunting on Wednesday night. Hopefully one of these tricks is enough to get him in before dark!


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

As the season wears on be careful about cutting back on the bait, because deer baits will be cropping up in competition. Is your bait covered by logs? If so, then pour some syrup or honey on the logs so they get it on their paws. This lets them create a scent trail straight back to your bait for other bears to follow. It also helps to consistently bait the same time of day if you can. Keep hunting it. One year I got a bear off a bait that was only being hit every other time I baited. I was baiting every third day.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

I second the notion, be careful of cutting back. I’ve been experimenting for the past 7 years, when I cut back the big bears left. More bait seems to work well because the first bears eat all the best food and bears are fussy. All baits have an oil pit that the bears track back to the rivers and streams. Hunt the wind.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I’ve never been sold on the using less bait to create competition and cause bears to feed earlier. If I keep going to a store looking for milk and they’re always out but the other grocery store always has it. Guess where I’m going to stop going?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

